# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hernia laag in de rug

## dorothee

Op 21 november a.s. ben ik weer aan de beurt voor een hernia operatie L5-S1. Vorig jaar 15 november op dezelfde plek geopereerd. Iemand anders een ervaring met een recidief? :Confused:

----------


## Aart

Hallo Dorothe,
Ik weet niet of je open staat voor alternatieve geneeswijze. Uit ervaring weet ik dat tachyontherapie zeer snel resultaat geeft, heb dat met nog geen andere therapie meegemaakt. Bij behandelingen van hernia zijn er 1 tot 3 behandelingen nodig om de hernia en andere rugklachten of problemen te verhelpen.

Misschien heb je hier iets aan.

Op internet is er informatie over te vinden.

Succes
Aart

----------


## emma61

Ik had een dubbele hernia en ben naar een chiropractor gegaan,binnen 6 behandelingen was ik er vanaf.....
Het wordt ook volledig vergoed door het Ziekenfonds,en het ziekenhuis stuurt de fotos en alles door naar de chiropractor,dus je hoeft geen kosten te maken voor nieuwe fotos.
Als ik nu nog eens(in het begin 2keer)last heb,ga ik voor een onderhoudsbehandeling,en klaar ben ik!
p.s. ik zou ook geopereerd worden...
groetjes,Emma

----------


## donjasnl

ik zie dat het al heel lang geleden is, dus of mijn antwoord er nog toe doet...?
maar goed, toch maar wel.
Ik ben twee keer aan de linkerkant l4-l5 geopereerd, en nu 6 weken geleden aan de rechterkant l4-l5.
en potverdorie voor de mensen die alleen maar over een chiropractor beginnen.
als dat het antwoord was, waarom dan niet bij mij...???
de frustraties lopen nu echt op.
maar als iemand nog een echt goed antwoord heeft, binnen de reguliere zorg graag....
dan hoor en lees ik dat wel echt heel graag!!
vriendelijke groeten.

----------


## katje45

> ik zie dat het al heel lang geleden is, dus of mijn antwoord er nog toe doet...?
> maar goed, toch maar wel.
> Ik ben twee keer aan de linkerkant l4-l5 geopereerd, en nu 6 weken geleden aan de rechterkant l4-l5.
> en potverdorie voor de mensen die alleen maar over een chiropractor beginnen.
> als dat het antwoord was, waarom dan niet bij mij...???
> de frustraties lopen nu echt op.
> maar als iemand nog een echt goed antwoord heeft, binnen de reguliere zorg graag....
> dan hoor en lees ik dat wel echt heel graag!!
> vriendelijke groeten.


Hallo,

Weet niet of je al pijnbestrijding gehad hebt ?
Kan je door je specialist of huisarts door heen gestuurd worden.

Ben zelf ook iemand met de pech dat ik geopereerd moest worden.

----------


## donjasnl

dankje wel, ja ik ben bij de pijn bestrijding.
En sinds gister ben ik doorgestuurd naar een reavlidatiearts zodat ze er weer eens met frisse ogen naar kunnen kijken.
dus ik voel me zo veel beter.
maar wel heel erg bedankt voor je reaktie!

----------


## katje45

> dankje wel, ja ik ben bij de pijn bestrijding.
> En sinds gister ben ik doorgestuurd naar een reavlidatiearts zodat ze er weer eens met frisse ogen naar kunnen kijken.
> dus ik voel me zo veel beter.
> maar wel heel erg bedankt voor je reaktie!


Hallo,

Hoop dat je snel bij de revalidatie arts terecht kan. 
Degene die ik had was echt iemand van eerst kijken wat de andere artsen bekeken hadden om daarna zelf in aktie te komen.
En helpt de pijnbestrijding bij je ?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben ook in behandeling bij de pijnkliniek momenteel voor een lage rug hernia L5-S1...is het normaal dat je de eerste dagen na zo'n epidurale inspuiting met een 'cocktail-maison' (het waren 3 dingen die ze inspoten,maar ik weet niet welke...komende maandag bij de 2de inspuiting 's vragen welke troep ze me inspuiten) nog meer pijn hebt als daarvoor???
Ik begin nu te denken dat die inspuiting het enkel erger heeft gemaakt ipv beter...ookal weet ik dat zo'n 'prik' pas na 5 à 14 dagen begint te werken.....
Ik heb er eerlijk gezegd niet zo'n vertrouwen in,in die prikken...en ik verrek van de pijn,wat mijn humeur ook niet beter maakt  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Heel vervelend dat je zoveel last hebt nu. Maar het is wel gebruikelijk dat je eerst meer pijn hebt dan daarvoor. Ze zijn natuurlijk toch in dat gebied bezig geweest en dat kan inwendig blauwe plekken veroorzaken, die dan weer tot tijdelijk meer pijn lijden.
Hoop dat je pijn snel beter wordt. Liever een goed gemutste Agnes  :Smile:  :Smile:  .
 
Heel er veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Katje,

Ik hoop het echt,dat de pijn gaat verminderen en de prikken 'aanslaan'...maar eerlijk gezegd heb ik er niet zoveel vertrouwen in...
Maar...ik blijf vrolijk en lachen hoor...moet me enkel af en toe 's kunnen afreageren hahaha  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Epidurales hebben dus niet het gewenste effect gegeven...
In mei gaan we 'facet-infiltraties' proberen en anders wordt het een volledige discus-prothese..

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Ik ga heel hard duimen dat die facet inflitraties gaan helpen bij je. Zelf is bij mij hetzelfde niveau vast gezet. Ik ben er tevreden mee, maar weet dat sommige mensen heel veel andere problemen krijgen.
Hoop dat die discus prothese niet nodig is. Mag je evt. ook kiezen voor de Axialif?
Geniet gewoon maar eerst van je vakantie, wie weet wat voor een wonderen dat geeft.

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,

ik heb sinds vorig jaar een hernia(lumbaal) soms is de pijn draaglijk soms moet ik een pilleke innemen. ik heb al rugschool gedaan revalidatie, kiné, maar telkens komen die hevigen pijnen terug. soms kan ik echt niet meer blijven staan, en dan wil ik gaan zitten, en dan gaat dat ook niet.heb al een nieuwe matras gaan kopen, een speciale stoel, noem maar op! zijn er mensen die dit herkennen??? 

lieve groetjes

dotito :Wink:

----------

